# Raw Feeding and Deworming



## Secretariat (Aug 12, 2016)

By the way, I am about to start feeding my 15 month old German Shepherd a raw diet. Anyway, if I may ask, is it true that if feeding a raw diet to a dog, it should be dewormed more often than a dog not in a raw diet? If yes, how often should I have my dog dewormed when I begin feeding him a raw diet?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I have 8 dogs, only 1 of them has ever been dewormed(tested positive and given meds by vet) and that was Robyn as a puppy(she came with worms). All fecals come back clean all the time. We are at 1 yr feeding raw. What I do now is give them DE on their food 5-7 days every month as maintenance.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I wonder if this advice is particular to meat from your part of the world? Different countries have different standards of oversight as to what can be sold. In the United States, we don't have to deworm raw fed dogs any differently than kibble fed dogs, but I'm not sure whether the advice may be different for your country -- particularly in a tropical climate, as I don't know what kind of worms are endemic in your region, or how they transmit. 

I think you would be best served by talking with a local vet in your country, as nearly all the users here are in the United States, Canada, or Europe.


----------



## Mudypoz (Mar 3, 2016)

I wouldn't deworm unless it's confirmed that the dog has worms. We do yearly fecal tests on our dogs and they've never been positive (knock on wood). These dogs have been raw fed since they've been in living with us, the oldest guy is 15+ and he's been raw fed for 13.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Magwart said:


> I wonder if this advice is particular to meat from your part of the world? Different countries have different standards of oversight as to what can be sold. In the United States, we don't have to deworm raw fed dogs any differently than kibble fed dogs, but I'm not sure whether the advice may be different for your country -- particularly in a tropical climate, as I don't know what kind of worms are endemic in your region, or how they transmit.
> 
> I think you would be best served by talking with a local vet in your country, as nearly all the users here are in the United States, Canada, or Europe.


I wondered the same thing. It really might depend on what you are feeding him and how it's processed.


----------



## brookwoodgirl (May 5, 2016)

If you use interceptor plus for heartworn it controls round whip hook and tape anyway, no need for anything else

I have Rae fed and never had a dog test positive for worms past new pups - many years ago


----------

